# Oakville



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

So I secured a position with the city of Oakville, Took long enough.

I was wondering if there were any stores in Oakville. I looked at the map but don't see any, but maybe its not up to date.

Thanks


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Not that I'm aware. Canada Corals in Mississauga, Coral Reef Shop in Burlington are probably the two closest.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Once upon a time there was Oakville reef gallery and Big Al's .. Both long gone and departed. If you find anything let me know and I'll add it to the map.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Als Oakville was the best of the Big Als.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

CRS is your closest location and Canada Corals isn't even close to oakville. You also have Bigshow in Hamilton as well which is totally worth it.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> CRS is your closest location and Canada Corals isn't even close to oakville. You also have Bigshow in Hamilton as well which is totally worth it.


Bigshow and Canada Corals are exactly the same distance from Oakville City Hall.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So it is! But who wants to drive near the airport during the day. Just getting to Canada Corals during the day will take an extra hour.

I went there last Monday and it took me 20 minutes to get from the 401 to meyerside


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Totally agree. Lovely store but brutal to get to. 

Big Als Hamilton & Big Als Mississauga are both less than 25 minute drive from Oakville City Hall but I haven't been impressed with their SW lately. CRS is probably your go to store.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you're looking to be impressed then BIGSHOW is the place!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Confirmed - I also live near Oakville City hall. We have....nothin!

I usually haunt CRS or Canada Corals.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Who's opening a new store in Oakville?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oakville is expensive real estate to get into. Your frags would have to be three times as much as everyone else unfortunately.

Just look at BA's and ORG. They both got pushed out by developers


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought you were to go where the money is?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone is cheap, we all know that!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

TBemba said:


> I thought you were to go where the money is?


I can see it now: Holt Renfrew Frags on Bloor Street


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Only the best designer frags.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

People are cheap? $250 frags I see on here all the time selling quick? Some for more. If that's cheap then I'm in a different category 

$2000 gem tangs and $700 wrasses who are you guys kidin


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Oakville is expensive real estate to get into. Your frags would have to be three times as much as everyone else unfortunately.
> 
> Just look at BA's and ORG. They both got pushed out by developers


Org went broke, big als made out like a bandit selling his land, he didn't have to sell, but from what I heard the $$ was way more than the store would ever make,


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flavio! Glad you are still around my friend


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey bud, hope all is well, lurking around, starting a new shallow reef, getting some inspiration,


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> People are cheap? $250 frags I see on here all the time selling quick? Some for more. If that's cheap then I'm in a different category
> 
> $2000 gem tangs and $700 wrasses who are you guys kidin


What you don't understand about those guys buying the $250 frags is that the seller (sometimes myself) gets PM's and phone calls all the time saying "I know it says $250 but I'll give you $50 for it"

People are really cheap!

Hell, I was giving out free frags and someone wanted me to drop them off at their house in brampton for him....wtf??


----------

